# Ida Lou and Ussman



## twyla

After so much sorrow, I have welcome two new members to the poodle gang, they definitely not poodles or even dogs.
Welcome Ida Lou











































Formerly known as Scarfy, then Thelma.
Ida Lou is 2 years old
A former Brooklyn resident


----------



## twyla

Welcome Ussman 












































Formerly known as Cowcat then Louie, he is 18 months old apparently he and sissy lived with a family with teenagers and a dog.

I loved the photos the rescue took, so I am sharing them here.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Welcome! I am in love with Ida Lou’s whiskers.


----------



## twyla

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Ida Lou and Ussman at the vet















This is the beginning


----------



## twyla

Day three















Someday they will stop hiding, but all I care is they are eating , drinking and toileting.
The rest will come in time
I have lots of time


----------



## Poodle2021

Agreed, those whiskers on Ida Lou are incredible.


----------



## twyla

Here is something to think about, Ussman looks like a Rorschach Ink blot


----------



## Liz

I sense that Ida Lou is considering coming out from under the bed


----------



## twyla

Maybe, my black and white duo slink off the moment I enter the room, unfortunately my baseboard heat decided to not work well unless I set it to 80 in that room I had to replace it, too much of a ruckus for them whilst I replaced it only took 20 minutes but it was 96" of unwieldy big thing coming in and going out of the room. At least it's comfortable in there. So much for peaceful reading.

They are eating well so yah, dropped off a fresh stool sample after work, picked up qa Feliway diffuser to help them relax.

Set up the floor to ceiling cat tree tonight


----------



## Oonapup

I love their names!


----------



## twyla

Ussman decided it is awesome to be scrooched, Ida Lou not so sure. 
But food wins over Ussman, that and my laying on my stomach sweet talking him, I think Ida Lou will come along


----------



## Starla

Ida Lou looks like she will be sassy pants and Ussman looks like he is gonna be a lover boy.


----------



## Dechi

Ussman looks a lot bigger than his sister on the pics. Is that how it is ?


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks

I love her jabot. I had a blouse like that once upon a time.

With the cats I've owned (who owned me?), usually the boys are the sweeties and the girls are a little more independent. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## twyla

Dechi said:


> Ussman looks a lot bigger than his sister on the pics. Is that how it is ?


Ussman has 1 1/2 pounds on his sister and the jowls make him look bigger, they qre regular sized cats.


----------



## twyla

I was told that IdaLou would be more forward and was braver than Ussman, I am finding the opposite to be true. 
I am going to have to be quicker with the camera, last night they were sitting in the cat tree.
I forgot to mention Miss IdaLou has a spay tattoo, yes I know this is a way of identifying a spay has happened but I think it's wonderful too because in the old days they would have to surgically peek to verify proof of spay or do an ear tip on strays.

I'll have you know I am grinning all the time now.
I now know how special these two are, happy days await


----------



## fjm

Spay tattoo is a brilliant idea! Sounds as if they are settling in well - 3 days past, 3 weeks/months/years to come.


----------



## Sroodle8

Welcome home, little cats. You are loved.


----------



## Minie

Gosh what an adorable pair.


----------



## twyla

Well we went from under the bed to in the dresser drawer


----------



## twyla

Yes I feeding them in the drawer, as long as they eat I don't care where.
But I think I won over Miss Ida Lou


----------



## Streetcar

In the drawer is great progress. These two are SO ready for stability.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Looks like they've found their place! 😍


----------



## twyla

IdaLou and Ussman are doing well, me being tall and looming is no fun, once I get to their level I am a wonderful thing, so basically I clear the room of cats as they hide the moment I come in. It's early days and I have all the time in the world, I am pleased they are eating well.
Afternoons are better than mornings, reading helps


----------



## twyla




----------



## PowersPup

I am so happy for you and your new little fur-kids! It sounds like they are adapting well, considering their background, and you're doing everything right (which you always seem to do!). Another way to tell whether a cat has been spayed is to look for the spay scar either by wetting the fur with warm water and parting it with your fingers to look/feel for the scar (or tattoo), or shave the fur where the scar should be to find it. No surgery needed.


----------



## twyla

Ussman loves to chase the laser pointer


----------



## twyla

The dynamic duo came back clear of parasites, it's been one week since they came home. I am thrilled, it will take time for them to adjust. Early days but all the signs are good.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

twyla said:


> Ussman loves to chase the laser pointer


That reminds me! Elroy was intrigued by the laser (pen) light. Last time I played with him with it, he was half his size. I'll have to break it out again! He loved chasing it, but he couldn't figure out why he couldn't catch it 🤣. 
Hmmmm...Sounds mean🤔. Oh well he'll get over it!


----------



## twyla

I spy








Hi ya Ussman


----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Out of the Batcave, I see


----------



## twyla

Yes he is, evenings are better for them it seems. I am going to have to be quick to take a picture of Ida Lou but Ussman was running circles last night chasing the laser pointer light.
It makes me grin we are day nine, and the kits are starting to relax


----------



## Mufar42

Sorry I'm so late to reply, just haven't been around much anymore. Your new kitties are lovely and they are very fortunate to have landed in your loving home. Best wishes for all of you.


----------



## twyla

Ussman approves of me








IdaLou is still holding back her opinion


----------



## twyla

Ah the pungent smell of cat marking, I haven't had a freshly neutered tomcat in a while...oooph.
I ordered a jug of enzyme cleaner instead of the wee bottle I have. This too shall pass, both Ida Lou and Ussman are hanging out so much better, the marking is most likely hormonal combined with some stress which will take a while to subside so I will clean up and go from there


----------



## cowpony

Eww. Yeah, cat smell is so much more penetrating than dog smell. Too bad they were left so late. (And it amazes me she wasn't knocked up, if they were both intact where they lived before.) I wonder if marking contributed to the pair getting booted out of their previous abode.


----------



## twyla

@cowpony since both were intact I do believe they were booted for that reason. 
Miss Ida Lou has nipples, which looks like she was pregnant at some point. Ussman has a few battle scars from fighting those are healing nicely. 
I am glad this pair landed with me, they qre started to relax.


----------



## fjm

Ah, the joy of cat marking! As you say, it should pass with lower hormones and greater familiarity, but it might be worth beginning to stockpile used, familiar smelling bedding to spread around the place when they begin to explore beyond their room.


----------



## twyla

fjm said:


> Ah, the joy of cat marking! As you say, it should pass with lower hormones and greater familiarity, but it might be worth beginning to stockpile used, familiar smelling bedding to spread around the place when they begin to explore beyond their room.


Already there plus swapping in dog blankets as well, with I pet the dogs then the cats, pet the cats then the dogs, let them smell the smell. Cats are now curious about the dogs.


----------



## twyla

This morning with the bedroom door slightly ajar with Ussman sitting on the desk by the door, Lenny was sniffing him on tippy toes on the other side of the baby gate. No barking or hissing, very promising.
I was greeted by both Ussman and Ida Lou and Ussman, I scrooched both although when I returned with their breakfast Ida Lou retreated.


----------



## twyla

Ussman is a derp








Miss Ida Lou still holding out


----------



## twyla

The dog came in the dark of morning took down the barrier, to the outer world I think it was a dog it was the small white one called Lenny Oot. Me and the missus were curious, but goodness this white dog was small, I stayed in the inside watching as the funny human put the barrier back. I have seen the other dogs nose but not the whole dog, I didn't know that dogs came in this size.
I think I like this human, she scrooches the right spots and knows how to make things exciting to pounce on.
I think I like this place Mayne the missus will like it too.

Xxx Ussman


----------



## twyla

twyla here just to say I am smitten with my kittens, for the first time in a long time there is life, hope and so much more, because little Len,who was scared of Walter at the end, is very interested in the newcomers. Len has hopped the gate many times wanting to see the kitties. These kitties are gentle and sweet, they are slowly coming around it is day 12 and I am playing with Ussman daily, Miss IdaLou decided today she would stay out for a bit even played openly next to Ussman.


----------



## fjm

That is so good to hear. It will be lovely when they play with Lennie, and even curl up with him. That is a picture i am much looking forward to.


----------



## twyla

fjm said:


> That is so good to hear. It will be lovely when they play with Lennie, and even curl up with him. That is a picture i am much looking forward to.


That is what I am hoping for, one of my favorite pictures of Flower is my old cat Bogus McHenry curled up on her


----------



## twyla

Ussman playing


----------



## twyla

Well IdaLou decided to stay out in a darkened room and let me give her scrooches on the cat tree, normally that would been enough and she would slink off but today it was okay to climb down out if the tree and get more scrooches, my goodness she is a small cat.


----------



## twyla

A hot second ago there was a meeting at the baby gate, both dogs on tippy toes sniffing Ussman who was also on tippy toes sniffing, no hissing no barking


----------



## fjm

All sounds like excellent progress. Not long now before they are out causing havoc all over the house! I had nearly forgotten how agile and into everything young cats are after so many years of living with oldies.


----------



## twyla

fjm, It has been a long time since I have had a young cat as well. I love to give older cats a home because everyone wants the kittens, but it seems these two need me, I need them too. 
IdaLou has found her way to the top shelf of the closet, scaling my clothes to get there, there is power in that view to see without being seen.
These kitties make me smile, they are indeed gentle, they haven't even meowed yet, not once since I brought them home, it something to look forward too.


----------



## twyla

Well I have cats now
They are out in the bedroom, no loner hiding I had Ussman running circles chasing that red dot, it seems IdaLou is not impressed but she does however fancy a fuzzy mouse. IdaLou is very much a lady cat, regal.


----------



## twyla




----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Cute! 😍


----------



## twyla

IdaLou you are a pretty girl


----------



## twyla

IdaLou playing


----------



## fjm

A _very_ pretty girl.


----------



## twyla

I have to say all of this is going along very well, Ussman was hanging out on the Baby gate this morning looking down on the dogs and he completely ignore Len when I called Lenny into the room for a few minutes, Len ignored the cats and the cats although interested (Ussman) and maybe a little concerned (Ida Lou) went well. Lenny is amazing with the come and out commands, Pia has remained on the other side of the gate checking things out. Basically the boys are brave and the girls are reserved during the brief meets.


----------



## PowersPup

This adventure is going so well! Congratulations on the inter-species harmony!


----------



## twyla

Yea this has been ... well nice. I will let this take its own pace, although I am going to have move the cat feeding to a high place because well you know poodles. 
All I can say is I am grinning


----------



## twyla

Poodles are at the gate


----------



## twyla

I have belled the cats,


----------



## Minie

That's the end of a stealthy ambush 🤣


----------



## twyla

Well the dogs will be belled too, then everyone is aware


----------



## twyla

Well it seems IdaLou is much happier with her collar on, I think she knows she is staying. Routine is so important, respecting how much the cats want to be seen and touched. I handled both IdaLou and Ussman more than I liked to in the early days just to make sure both were eating and drinking and the small injury on Ussman's leg was healing(which it has).
Next week I will add another baby gate on top of the existing and leave door open so that the cats can come and go as they please. Eventually the gates will come down, but since Leonard can easily jump the baby gate and doesn't respect that it's up for a reason a second gate will go up.
Still early days but I am very pleased.


----------



## twyla

I have being crazy busy at work so play with and not taking pictures of the kitties.





























Didn't help I broke my phone too


----------



## twyla

Well it happen in the wee hours, Ussman decided it was cool to scale the baby gates and say hey, wander around the rest of the house and Pia went over sniffed him a few times, or how the wee hours between 1 a.m. and 6 a.m. went. Ah cats, the wonderful nocturnal creatures they are, all while this was going on the missus Ida Lou was sitting on the desk by the door watching


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Ussman journeys out every morning with Ida Lou watching, best morning was when he realized there were birds, sat and watched them until I started whistling to Georgie the cockatiel.
I play with the cats every day, and found out my new cats prefer pate wet food so wow all my other cats preferred sliced wet food.
Ussman and Ida Lou are filling out nicely, regaining the weight they lost, the dander is gone and they both have patent leather shiny black coats.
It will be 5 weeks Monday since they came home and while we still all have a way to go, the cats, dogs and I are happy and doing well.


----------



## twyla

P.S. the cats are starting to play on their own


----------



## twyla

Hey where's our breakfast?


----------



## fjm

Excellent news - and so good to hear about an introduction done properly and going well, rather than the too common mistake of flinging the doors wide after a few days. The cats look so much better - sleek, relaxed, narrow pupils and happy!


----------



## twyla

Thanks fjm, I have had a lot of cats, cared for a lot if them through foster care even cared for a feral colony.
I have hand tamed feral kitty and hospiced senior kitty and had a few handicapped kitties.
Patience is easy, I have all the time in the world.

So long term cats Ida Lou and Ussman make number 49 and 50.
I am super pleased with their progress it will be 6 weeks Monday they have been with me.
Ussman has wandered out of the bedroom every morning this past week and the last two evenings. It is cool when Ussman comes out for a little minute to watch the birds.
This morning the followed me like they gad lived here their whole lives while I served up their breakfast.

Ida Lou is always happy to see me these days, I can call her over for a scrooch and gentle caress. Ussman is still wary of me because I hand to inspect his leg injury which is almost healed, I had to be sure it was. Really hated to have handle Ussman when but I have found a way to inspect the injury when we play so I have started to win trust again.
These two cats are sweet and gentle, I am really smitten with them.
Slow and steady has been so worth it.
As for the interaction between the cats and the dogs, they has been a lot of polite ignoring, although Len started to chase Ussman, Len's recall has been awesome, Pia wants to politely play, happy play bows and tail wagging.


----------



## twyla

Guess who is hanging out in the living room


----------



## twyla

Guess who spent the night in the living room hanging out, wish I took a picture of Ussman lounging on the back on the big chair.


----------



## twyla

Ussman has decided to stay out


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

well Ussman was sleeping with me and the dogs last night, who'd a thunk


----------



## cowpony

I'm glad the pair ended up with someone who knew how to bring them in without rushing them.


----------



## twyla

me too, they are funny and sweet. I think Ida Lou will be going in the fun soon enough


----------



## twyla

Although a little nervous Ussman recovers fast, basically he is concerned about exploring at times but continues on. Ussman is starting to thunder through the house with cat zoomies oh dear.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## fjm

Big change from the first photos of them hiding under the bed!


----------



## twyla

Thanks fjm, they are happier and calmer than two months ago. 
We are down to just the baby gate Ida Lou comfortably sits and watches through it, she will come out in her own time. Ussman is out and about but retreats to the bedroom still but it's less and less.
A lot of sniffing going on between the dogs and Ussman, I think it's great progress.


----------



## twyla

The boys are doing lots of butt sniffing


----------



## Rose n Poos

Wonder how they translate across species


----------



## twyla

Scent is a cross species thing, getting to know ya.
I got head bumps from Ida yesterday 😁


----------



## twyla

Ussman discovered the kitty ware fountain


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Ida Lou talks to me, not ready yet to leave the bedroom while Ussman wanders the house lounges on the big chair. 
Chase the feather game is wonderful for both. 
When Ussman plays with the track ball Pia is most curious.
Ussman has been hanging out in the living room lounging on the daybed with me and the dogs.
Time to make adjustments in the cay feeding station which has become a Lenny feeding station, today everything will go up on high.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Playing with Ida Lou


----------



## twyla

Oh my goodness I have mighty hunters on my hands.
If I haven't said it enough, I am smitten with my kittens.
I don't know if this duo will ever be other people friendly but they certainly love me, and find me fun and exciting these days. 
Yesterday the poodles got rubbed up against by Ussman, Pia in turn sniffed Ussman.
So it is good times
Ida did hiss at Lenny through the gate, which is a change, Lenny was being a bit pushy, my scaredy cat is blossoming.


----------



## twyla

well someone came out of the bedroom for the first time, very exciting


----------



## twyla

I have a big grin, mind you it was for two minutes but this is big


----------



## twyla

Excuse the mess, they had fun


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Ida has started giving me guff if I am late with the play sessions


----------



## twyla

A little animal husbandry, I trimmed Ussman's nail for the first time today. Not exactly happy but was a good boy


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Ussman's favorite pose lay on his back with feet in the air


----------



## Streetcar

Ullman knows he hit the jackpot! Ida Lou does too, just she likes to be persuaded, seems like. Love them both.


----------



## twyla

Ussman is my mellow kitty, wow he is relaxed. Ida will get there, I feel honored with her trust in me.


----------



## twyla

A certain kitty named Ida Lou has been making middle of the night excursions into the rest of the house 😁


----------



## fjm

Lovely to see them getting so confident and beginning to enjoy cuddles.


----------



## twyla

fjm thank you, it is amazing how much they have adjusted and settled in, Ida Lou is where Ussman was 5 weeks ago.
It's been 11 1/2 weeks since they came home light years ago from where Ida was wedging herself under furniture and Ussman is just about decided he is home.


----------



## twyla

Miss IdaLou greeted me when I came home and then came back to make sure I was making with the dinner.
I am dancing inside, trying not to make a big deal of it but weeeeee


----------



## twyla

And as simple as that Ida is out she even came got pets


----------



## fjm

Sounds as if they may have read the 3 days/ 3 weeks/ 3 months theory and realised the three months are nearly up!


----------



## twyla

fjm, you are right there..
I have taken years to get to know some cats.
So to me this is amazing, IdaLou is roaming around checking out the whole house, she is no where as nervous as Ussman was but Ussman is out here with her, so there is comfort in that.
I have been in contact with the rescue giving them updates on the cats, they keep telling me I am patient, it has been so worth it.
This pair is amazing, so sweet and gentle.
I am beyond thrilled and am a bit teary eyed.


----------



## twyla

Someone is pleased with themselves


----------



## twyla




----------



## fjm

I am on a cat forum where there is a steady stream of people new to cats asking why the cat they adopted a few days ago is still hiding - patience is definitely the chief virtue needed! I am so very happy for you that IL and U are settling in so well - so lovely to have a new beginning and new joy after so much sadness. Ida even looks to be giving you a cat smile from her high perch!


----------



## twyla

It's the bewitching hour and Miss IdaLou still out and still happy.
I have a dopey grin on my face.
Never really thought of the 3 days, 3 weeks and 3 months thing, I just have let it be organic and on their schedule apparently they got your memo fjm.


----------



## twyla

yeah I gotta cat proof the house, things have been and are being bumped over, forgot to close a kitchen cabinet and the cats found it very interesting whoops. Packed away few breakables last night sooo... not even annoyed can't be, the cats just are exploring


----------



## twyla

I have been greeted and laid upon








Hello there IdaLou


----------



## twyla

0l






















The change is amazing, IdaLou and Ussman are very comfortable, playing and kneading the fluffy beds.
The dogs have tried chasing the cats, I am actively discouraging that, the poodles are definitely less nervous, no longer giving wide berth so yeah. Leonard still grumbles when the cats near at times, cannot blame him but I try to distract him, but he is more accepting so.
IdaLou is mesmerized by the birds, she gas pounced on the cage, causing a barking spate from the dogs, discouraging Ida from that behavior.
Nothing that can't be calmly sorted.
Even managed to trim 3/4 of IdaLou's nails, she loves being brushed which is good since she has longer hair.
All and all an amazing few days.


----------



## twyla




----------



## Streetcar

Oh my word, propped up on her back???? Hahaha ha, puppers, there's a new queen in charge here 😉🤣. Soon, hopefully, they're snoozing and spooning together ❤.


----------



## twyla

That is my hope


----------



## twyla

More animal husbandry, so I finished the nail trim on IdaLou, Gave both cats a dry shampoo bath, my allergies are much better for it. Although not thrilled the cats rebounded nicely., and IdaLou loves to be brushed so yippee, even gave her a quick comb out.


----------



## twyla

Time for scrooches


----------



## twyla

Nibbling my fingers, silly goon








This girl loves me... wow


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awwwe! 😍


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Asta's Mom

Hey Twyla - I believe that the intro came during one of the worst covid times for me. Finally read the thread from the beginning . I am in love with your parti kittys. Wonderful photos. I will be following along now.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Well the kitty wrecking crew has left and the kitty poltergeists have moved in, all the lower cabinet doors are opened


----------



## twyla

Also Ida Lou understands the word "Play"


----------



## fjm

I love that "play" is one of the first words she has learned. Mine never seemed to get much beyond food-related terms!


----------



## Rose n Poos

I saw this article about a study a day or so ago. You will not be surprised .

Cats Remember Each Other's Names, Japanese Study Suggests (sciencealert.com)


----------



## twyla

I am not surprised, I have through foster, managing a feral colony, adoption and actual rescue (picture me setting traps to catch cats and rehoming them) have had 50 cats pass through my life. 
All my personal cats knew their names, would all come to their own names and collectively come to "Kitty". 
IdaLou knew what "play" meant and the if she wanted to play she needed to go the the gated bedroom, she knows her feather toy is stored in the top drawer of the dresser.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Ussman's a goofball


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Yep IdaLou is laying on Pia


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Ussman turned 2 on June 30th which makes IdaLou 2 1/2. I bought them new id tags, the other ones which are lovely tend to get caught on things.
It's been almost five months since they came home, Ida and Uss are so lovely and sweet and yet the are young so they are really playful and a bit of wrecking balls, getting better but the occasional object gets blooped to the floor, the only broke one thing so pretty good all and all. 
Pia loves playing laser pointer along with the cats.
Lenny gets better with the cats daily.
I am so happy IdaLou and Ussman came into our life.


----------



## fjm

Five months already! What a good decision bringing them home has proved to be. And they will be thoroughly established and dog savvy when the time comes for another puppy, which is another plus.


----------



## twyla

Thanks fjm, Ida and Uss are dog savvy, so very laid back it's amazing. 
I love how they flop down in the middle of the room, Uss isn't the only one that lays on their back Ida does too. They were as advertised cat, dog and people friendly, Ida and Uss just needed time.
Necessary grooming is a breeze with the cats, I am especially happy about this because Ida has long thick hair, she has had a couple tangles on her rump nothing awful but it's nice I can comb her out.
I am super pleased to have Ida and Uss, and that there is harmony in the house


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Just being cats


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Strange times
Turns our we have a human cousin, she came to visit and Momo was no where to be seen


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Our human is back


----------



## twyla

Ida is heping with laundry and Ussman is guarding the water


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

IdaLou is regal
Ussman is a derp


----------



## Rose n Poos

Bookmarking Ussman's photo for when I need a giggle


----------



## twyla

Ussman is really funny although both lay on their backs with their feet up in the air IdaLou won't dignify that with a photo


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Did you say treat?


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Hard to believe IdaLou and Ussman have been with me for 8 montbs
They are si sweet and gentle and funny and friendly


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla

Ussman loves his box


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

Ida Lou is so pretty, and Ussman is a hoot!


----------



## twyla

Thank you Rose n poos, Ussman, if he fits he sits, and spy perches are the best.


----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## twyla




----------



## Rose n Poos

They coordinate with the table top !


----------



## twyla




----------

